# Ingiunal Hernia



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

After having groin area (and some sack) pain I had an ultrasound. The main reason for the pain is Varicocele (spelling!?) It is not constant but flares up for a few days at a time several times a year, this answers a few questions as I have had that issue for many years, maybe since my teens. 

The ultrasound also discovered the start of a Inguinal hernia, it is small and not through and both the doctor and the technician were not sure to what degree it influenced the soreness that I have been having. I have been told to lay off the heavy weight training for awhile but jogging cycling are OK, and they were going to keep an eye on it....whatever that means.

I am wondering if anyone else has ever suffered from such a hernia and if XC biking (my doctor is a fat guy what does he know) will aggravate it further. I think the doctor means they won't recommend surgery until I show up immobile, doubled over in pain.


Blueliner


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Most doctors think of bike paths and kids when they think of cycling, and they have no idea what an average mountain bike ride entails. I've recently (5 months) had surgery for inguinal hernia and I can most definitely say that hard riding aggravates it and puts a lot of pressure on that area- the triangle of weakness.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks fpr your reply

You still have pain? even after your surgery?

Went on my first ride since my last Dr. visit I felt a bit of tightnesson on some climbs but no pain during or since...not sure what to do, I feel like I am in Limbo

Blueliner


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Blueliner said:


> You still have pain? even after your surgery?


Unfortunately yes. It seems that most people have good results with this surgery but I appear to be one of the unlucky ones. I had been trying to ease back into riding and doing OK but a couple of harder rides recently messed me up. Ultrasound and MRI forthcoming, off the bike again for now, at least I _hope_ it's temporary.

It may be worth getting a second opinion on yours.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Kind of the same area, I have had two Inguinal lymph nodes removed on separate occasions. One on the right, one on the left. Definitely took it easy and will for anything in that area. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Unfortunately yes. It seems that most people have good results with this surgery but I appear to be one of the unlucky ones. I had been trying to ease back into riding and doing OK but a couple of harder rides recently messed me up. Ultrasound and MRI forthcoming, off the bike again for now, at least I _hope_ it's temporary.
> 
> It may be worth getting a second opinion on yours.


I am sorry about the trouble you are having. Good luck with all of that....keep us posted.

Thanks
Blueliner


----------



## guyute42 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got an inguinal hernia on both sides and have had it checked out by my general physician, a urologist, and a surgeon. I ended up not having the surgery and it has been one year since I first found out I have it. I was very careful for awhile about lifting heavy things and putting strain on it, but I rarely have any pain anymore. You should get it looked at by a surgeon who has done the surgery lots of times, he will let you know if you would be better off just getting the surgery. Mine wasn't serious enough to have the surgery and biking hasn't cause me any problems, but definitely get a second or third opinion on yours just to make sure one way or the other. Good luck.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

Who's right ? It is funny the different info that is out there. When I had mine my Dr told me riding couldn't hurt it anymore, I did a 20 mile race with no problems.

The way I got mine I thought was kind of strange. I was riding through a rock garden that I had ridden at least 50 times and took a bad line without enough speed and my front wheel went right into a bigger rock stopping my momentum, as I had to put a foot down I lurched forward and my pelvis hit the stem of my bike. After that there was a strange twinge there but no pain.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

just got mine fixed this morning. holy crap, this is some unreal pain, hope it passes soon.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dompedro3 said:


> just got mine fixed this morning. holy crap, this is some unreal pain, hope it passes soon.


Abdominal surgery is serious business, I remember the day after and can sympathize. Rest and recover, and stay off the bike for as long as necessary. Time will pass.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I rode with one for over 5 years. I would feel it when biking, but I don't think it was making it any worse. I finally got it fixed this past April, and have had very little issues since. This wasn't the case with the repair I had done about 11 years ago. That was a nightmare. The surgeon you choose will make all the difference. The first guy botched it, and I felt pain for years afterwards. When I had the other side repair this year, the surgeon found that the side I had repaired over a decade ago had failed. He was a great surgeon though, as I was back on my road bike (doing easy rides) in 2 weeks, and back on the mtn bike in a month.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I had the surgery done several years ago laparascopically. They gave me plenty of good drugs so there was really no pain at all. I was off all meds in less than 48 hours. I was back on the bike in less than a week, going slowly. I went for a mile walk the day after surgery. My doc wanted me to keep moving because he felt it facilitated healing. I've had no problems since.

My understanding is that cycling has nothing to do with the injury. Basically, it is a genetic defect, and if you have the defect you will eventually experience a hernia. Once you have the hernia, it will only get worse with time, so you may as well get it fixed.

For surgeons, you want one with as much experience as possible. I've been told to find one who does 200 or so repairs each year. I had a good one and, like I stated, no problems. 

No need to fear the knife.


----------

